# Im Going To Start Watchmaking...



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy, watch out!!!









Just BINd this on ebay...Dunno why really, it was cheap









Photo borrowed from seller....


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmmm Nice!!!!!!!!!

Does it have a nice hard rubber strap







































Joli.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Jase, you bugger.
















It looks like it has a red crystal, could it be LED?


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Yep looks like a fun little watch doesn't it...
















Looks very 70's!!!!!!

Joli.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I see you`ve started spending the money from your "Big Clear Out" already Jase


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

The kid in the picture has probably been behind bars for the last 10 years for hotwiring cars. Is that a Sinclair watch?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No idea what the watch is, but it looks like LED.....

Trouble is Ill have to keep it packaged up


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I should keep it on the card and see what it's worth in 20 years, but not if you're my age


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Griff said:


> I should keep it on the card and see what it's worth in 20 years, but not if you're my age
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alternatively badge it as the JLT1 and see if there is a niche market for you to fill









I can just imagine you opening the card and the plastic case crumbling to dust like some Egyptian relic









Doeas anyone make watch kits these days?

Toby


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Alternatively badge it as the JLT1


It would be the J.A.M 1


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

jasonm said:


> It would be the J.A.M 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have known that









Toby


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Unless Roy wants an apprentice


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive just found this competed ebay sale









More info on the watch....I paid a tiny fraction of the selling price









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...5006435293&rd=1


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> No idea what the watch is, but it looks like LED.....
> 
> Trouble is Ill have to keep it packaged up
> 
> ...


Certainly will otherwise it becomes just another cheap LED











jasonm said:


> > Alternatively badge it as the JLT1
> 
> 
> It would be the J.A.M 1
> ...


Surely that should be J.A.M. E-1



jasonm said:


> Ive just found this competed ebay sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W0W!!! the boy done good


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm sure that's my brother in the picture!!!!

My nan used to get us jumpers just like that every xmas









And I had a shirt with a collar just like that!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Unless Roy wants an apprentice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there`s probably a waiting list


















pg tips said:


> I'm sure that's my brother in the picture!!!!
> 
> My nan used to get us jumpers just like that every xmas
> 
> ...


Why do Grandmothers do that


----------

